# Disappointed in Fortis (Screw-Down Crown)



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

My recent interaction with Fortis was very disappointing. Despite the well-known and widespread issue of screw-down crowns failing, Fortis has declined to cover the repair of the crown on my Pilot Pro (40mm, purchased from an AD) because it is outside of the two-year warranty. Fortis (Monika) even became snippy in replies. I expected that Fortis would step up and own this problem. I had heard of others receiving free service on this problem outside of warranty but I was not so fortunate. 

Am I expecting too much? I do not think so as this is clearly a design flaw (small threads inside the case). I have babied the watch and it looks the part (the original strap is still going strong). I have been a big fan of the brand but this has soured me. I would not buy any Fortis watch with a screw-down crown. I also have an older (2004) Flieger 24-Hour model that has a screw-down crown, but this one uses larger threads on the exterior of case, so is still holding up.

What have others experienced?


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

That is disappointing considering it was an AD purchase and a known issue on the screw down crowns.
Was there a recall for this issue?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJR (Apr 25, 2012)

Gopher said:


> My recent interaction with Fortis was very disappointing. Despite the well-known and widespread issue of screw-down crowns failing, Fortis has declined to cover the repair of the crown on my Pilot Pro (40mm, purchased from an AD) because it is outside of the two-year warranty. Fortis (Monika) even became snippy in replies. I expected that Fortis would step up and own this problem. I had heard of others receiving free service on this problem outside of warranty but I was not so fortunate.
> 
> Am I expecting too much? I do not think so as this is clearly a design flaw (small threads inside the case). I have babied the watch and it looks the part (the original strap is still going strong). I have been a big fan of the brand but this has soured me. I would not buy any Fortis watch with a screw-down crown. I also have an older (2004) Flieger 24-Hour model that has a screw-down crown, but this one uses larger threads on the exterior of case, so is still holding up.
> 
> What have others experienced?


Had the same thing happened with a Fortis 596.18.41L. Watch was returned to Gevril who was the Fortis NA agent at the time who replaced the screw-in with a push-pull crown. It was not covered under warranty.


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

Fortis will not call it a recall but that is what I called it given the widespread nature of the problem. When I used the word "recall" with them they pushed back and said essentially that auto manufacturers issue recalls because of safety concerns but these are merely watches. In other words, yes we should but will not. Fortis went down a notch in my book after this interaction.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Kind of disappointing they won't discount the repair at least I guess since it was known poor design. I don't know you'd get a different response from any other manufacturer though. Auto recalls are a little different in that they're saftey related and therefore enforced. There's a lot of other non-saftey related auto issues documented in service bulletins to the dealer service department though. These are basically known common defects and the service bulletin identifies the problem and a solution for it. Free while under warranty but not outside of it. There's probably nothing on a mechanical watch that would ever fall under a saftey recall, maybe a smart watch if batteries start catching fire and exploding in them.


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

Good points. Although it was a bit of a longshot to expect Fortis to do something, I had some hope based on general quality and service of the brand over the years, along with widespread knowledge of this defect. The new senior management team seems less customer-friendly than former leadership.


----------



## Brau0303 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hm, That's kind of interesting. I had communicated with them about a watch I no linger have (it was model with a screw down crown) i was told that if i sent it in for service they were going to swap the screw down crown for a pull out because of a known issue. (I think that was around 2010 ish)

Cheers,
BR


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

Another data point indicating a changing of the guard in Grenchen.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Brau0303 said:


> Hm, That's kind of interesting. I had communicated with them about a watch I no linger have (it was model with a screw down crown) i was told that if i sent it in for service they were going to swap the screw down crown for a pull out because of a known issue. (I think that was around 2010 ish)
> 
> Cheers,
> BR


They would replace with a push/pull crown as part of the paid service for the watch overall. If you wanted to send it in outside of warranty for only a free crown replacement they would probably say no back in 2010 also.


----------



## citjet (Feb 11, 2006)

Too bad this issue is still biting people. If I am hunting for a Fortis Chrono I make sure that any potential candidates are not still screw in crowns. 

Hope you get yours resolved


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

Good points. Bad timing for me, however, as I had it serviced not long ago by my local watchmaker. Probably just need to bite the bullet and send it in. Did you send yours to Grenchen or the US authorized repair center?


----------



## gatorguy959 (Feb 9, 2015)

I have owned Fortis models for 20 years, sorry to hear your bad luck.


----------



## yopauli (Apr 28, 2017)

Gopher said:


> Good points. Bad timing for me, however, as I had it serviced not long ago by my local watchmaker. Probably just need to bite the bullet and send it in. Did you send yours to Grenchen or the US authorized repair center?


I have a 10 year old Pilot Pro that needed a new screw-down crown. A local shop wanted $350 and needed to send it out to the repair center, so that didn't work for me. I found Right Time in CO and they replaced it with a push-pull crown for $150 + $25 shipping. It took a few weeks to turn-around, but I thought the price was reasonable when compared to the others I tried. Apparently there aren't many shops that can get Fortis parts, so I was happy with the repair by Right Time.


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

Great tip, Yopauli! I will give them a call. Thanks!


----------



## Shahini (Mar 11, 2017)

And I was thinkin fortis had a great customer service..


----------



## orangecanes (Sep 14, 2008)

It's too bad that the Fortis DUMB ASSES do not know how to make a screw of any sort! Broke the screw on lug bar ( owned it for 2 weeks) trying to do a strap change and now I have to pay $30 and wait 30-35 days to get the replacement bar and screw. Yuck!


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

orangecanes said:


> It's too bad that the Fortis DUMB ASSES do not know how to make a screw of any sort! Broke the screw on lug bar ( owned it for 2 weeks) trying to do a strap change and now I have to pay $30 and wait 30-35 days to get the replacement bar and screw. Yuck!


I haven't had any trouble with the lug bar screws but could see where any amount of torque could shear them. When I screw them in I push the opposite end of the bar in so the screw isn't drawing it in and coat the threads of the screw with silicone sealant and only turn it using minimal force. I also stop turning once it bottoms out without applying force to "seat" it. The silicone will keep it from working loose but break away easy when removing the screw. If you'll be changing straps frequently might be to get the Casio bars and screws as they are cheap and supposedly more robust. Looks like the bars are currently out of stock and only 1 screw but these will fit the B-42 case. Slotted screw head on both ends and no key on the shaft. Scotch brite pad to dull the heads to a brushed appearance.

PacParts: Casio 10287234
PacParts: Casio 10382758


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver (Jan 17, 2016)

yopauli said:


> I have a 10 year old Pilot Pro that needed a new screw-down crown. A local shop wanted $350 and needed to send it out to the repair center, so that didn't work for me. I found Right Time in CO and they replaced it with a push-pull crown for $150 + $25 shipping. It took a few weeks to turn-around, but I thought the price was reasonable when compared to the others I tried. Apparently there aren't many shops that can get Fortis parts, so I was happy with the repair by Right Time.


I too had my Fortis (Flieger) serviced at Right Time in CO off County Line due to a loose set lever but they also had to oil and replace a couple of gears. Set me back $300 but now keeping good time and I have the satisfaction of new life pumped back into it for years to come. Only one hick-up. After picking it up, I accidentally pulled the crown and stem out of the case again. Returning to the shop, they advised not to pull too hard to the second position. What is your thought on this? Perhaps the stem is too worn and needs to be replaced?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

